# ملف جميل جدا لدوره للاعمال الصحيه



## MOHOO (29 أغسطس 2011)

مرفق بالرابط ملف ممتاز للاعمال الصحيه 
جزى الله صاحب هذه الدوره خير الجزاء

Dr. Ali Hammoud

http://filaty.com/f/1108/87243/lecture_notes.rar.html


----------



## mohamedtop (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## pora (29 أغسطس 2011)

ملف رائع تسلم الايادى


----------



## hsfarid (29 أغسطس 2011)

من فضلك تحميلة على موقع اخر و جذاك الله خيرا


----------



## thaeribrahem (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## Badran Mohammed (29 أغسطس 2011)

مشكور على المرفق
بورك فيك


----------



## حسام الدينن (29 أغسطس 2011)

ملف ممتاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااز و ي ريت تحميل باقى المحاضرات


----------



## Hythamaga (29 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد صلاح العبد (29 أغسطس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير*


----------



## appess (30 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
كل عام و أنتم بخير
بارك الله فيك


----------



## ءابراهيم علي (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## PS_HVAC (30 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## egystorm (31 أغسطس 2011)

يصراحة دورة ممتازة جدا ربنا يكرمك واللة


----------



## حسام الدينن (4 سبتمبر 2011)

*ي ريت تحميل باقى المحاضرات*


----------



## hamadalx (4 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## abdelrhman86 (5 سبتمبر 2011)

thankssssssssssssssssssssssssssssss sir


----------



## رزق نصر (5 سبتمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير واسعدك*​


----------



## محسن فضل (6 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على مجهودك


----------



## subzero1 (7 سبتمبر 2011)

بارك الله لك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك ونرجوا تحميل باقى المحاضرات


----------



## eng_m_hegy (8 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الملف المتميز


----------



## ياسر أشرف كامل (8 سبتمبر 2011)

هل توجد محاضرات أخرى لإستكمال الموضوع


----------



## سيدحسن1 (8 سبتمبر 2011)

تسلم ايدك 
وجزاك الله خيرا
محاضرات رائعة فعلا


----------



## thaeribrahem (11 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور يا استاذ


----------



## م سامى زكى (11 سبتمبر 2011)

حيا الله الرجال


----------



## shabanabohammed (11 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## الدكة (11 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جداً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## lynxshaheen (23 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير يا مهندس و ان كنت تملك تكلمة للمحاضرات التي تهم جانب خدمات المباني الصحية اتمنى ان تضيفها للفائدة لنا


----------



## م سامى زكى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيكم


----------



## السيد زرد (24 سبتمبر 2011)

ربنا يبارك فيك ملف جيد ولك الف شكر وارجوا من حضرتك لو فيه باقى محضرات رفعه وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## محمدوصلاح (28 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا على الملف المميز


----------



## رجل الصناعة (29 سبتمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mechano (30 نوفمبر 2011)

_*thank you alot

*_


----------



## ml1988ml (14 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكوووووووووور يا بشمهندس


----------



## شرشر الجديد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

ياجماعة الخير الربطة مش بتفتح ياريت حد يحمل الملف تاني


----------



## إبراهيم غازي (16 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار أخرس (17 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## وائل الشال (17 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك اللة خيرا كتاب جميل جزا اللة المؤلف كل خير


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (25 ديسمبر 2011)

الملف يا اخوان ناقص

ياليت ياصاحب الموضوع تكمل لنا بقية الفايل

ملف جبااااااااااااااااااااااار جدااااا

جزاك الله خير


----------



## thaeribrahem (25 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد العطفي (25 ديسمبر 2011)

مشكور اخي الفاضل


----------



## الأشقر الغامض (25 ديسمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك يا دكتور علي وان شاء الله تكون في ميزان حسناتك بجد ملف رائع جداً ، اشكرك من كل قلبي ........


----------



## م. يامن خضور (23 أبريل 2013)

نرجو إعادة التحميل ممن رفعه لو سمحتم و لكم جميعاً كل الشكر أحبائي


----------



## Ihab-b (23 أبريل 2013)

مشكورين على المجهود الرائع ولكن الروابط لا تعمل 
نرجو إعادة رفعها على MediaFire او 4shared وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## eng_m_fatah (26 أبريل 2014)

جزيت خيراً بس يا ريت الملف تاني حيث الرابط قديم ولا يعمل


----------



## Nile Man (27 أبريل 2014)

جزاك الله خير 
لكني لا استطيع التحميل رغم عمل حساب على الموقع 
ارجو الافادة


----------



## wael nesim (27 أبريل 2014)

بشمهندس متشكرين جدا على الموضوع لكن انا مش لاقى الملفات دى, ممكن حضرتك ترفعها على موقع تانى, ولك جزيل الشكر.


----------



## eng_m_fatah (27 أبريل 2014)

كيف احمل الرابط


----------



## ماهر عطية (28 أبريل 2014)

الرابط ما عم يحمل ممكن رفعه على رابط تاني وللك جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس محمود سعد (29 أبريل 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا نامل اعادة رفع الملفات فالرابط لا يعمل


----------



## عوض بسيونى (30 أبريل 2014)

اللهم اجعل هذا الجهد فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## alaa ramadan (1 مايو 2014)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## صبرين (1 مايو 2014)

الملف لا يعمل يا أخوان


----------



## مشارك1 (3 مايو 2014)

الملف مايتحمل من موقع التحميل ياريت يتحمل على موقع اخر او طريقة تنزيلة من الموقع المرفوع علية ولكم خالص الشكر


----------



## محمد قناوى 89 (4 فبراير 2015)

:34::34:جزاك الله كل خير


----------

